# holy 25 gram wieght gain!



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

So sketch is 9 weeks old and between yesterday at 9 and today at 10 shes gained 24 grams. Is my scale broken or is this normal for a baby?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's most likely poop.
Pre poop weight and post poop weight can vary around 30g, give or take a few more g. 

That's why we always try to weigh as the same time, and always either pre or post poop.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, totally normal. When a baby goes through a growth spurt they can gain very quickly. Also, as Immortalia mentioned, she may need to poop. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

i wieghed her again this morning and i dont think it was poop wieght shes still 173 grams so probably growth spurt. lol


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sophie will be 10 weeks old on Monday. I've been weighing her on Monday afternoons (post poop).

6 weeks: 146 grams

7 weeks: 182 grams (+36)

8 weeks: 220 grams (+38)

9 weeks: 242 grams (+22)

10 weeks: ?? (The first several days, she was eating about 6 grams a night. She has steadily been increasing her consumption, and is eating 14 - 18 grams a night now. She would eat 100% of the Chicken Soup if I let her, so she gets a 'ration' of 8 or 10 grams (which she always eats first and entirely) and then fills up with Solid Gold.)

I don't know how much difference a pre-poop weigh-in would show. Maybe I'll weigh her twice tomorrow. She usually takes two big poops, one big pee, and two or three small poops - then she's ready for cuddling..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

@ goodandplenty. You hedgie at 10 weeks did you ever notice what her belly looked like when she was walking? 

sketch's looks kinda round.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I had her out last night and she was running around her play area . I didn't notice anything in particular. She's kind of round all over, but I didn't see her belly as being especially so.

She'll get her 10 week weigh-in tomorrow. I'll post it her I'll try to get a pre-poop weight too. That might be tricky. She will not poop when I wake her up; only after I get her out. So we've got a system. I get her out with the litter pan, and then she goes very quickly (and a lot). But then she won't poop or pee at all the rest of the time that she is out. The trick will be getting a pre-poop weight right away.

It doesn't seem to me like the weight would be very much, but maybe I'll be surprised. Maybe there is more when they get older.?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

im asking because she was got from a pet store and im worried she could be pregnant which i no is not healthy for a hedgie as young as her. 

i dont have anything to compare it to since both my other girls are older . my boyfriend looked at sketch and even said her belly when you look from the side of her when shes standing is round.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

GoodandPlenty said:


> Sophie will be 10 weeks old on Monday. I've been weighing her on Monday afternoons (post poop).
> 
> 6 weeks: 146 grams
> 
> ...


Since you've had her since she was 6 weeks old, the chance of her being pregnant is just about zero.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

nancy it was me not good and plenty worried about the pregnant hedgie and ive only had her for a week


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Quillzmom said:


> nancy it was me not good and plenty worried about the pregnant hedgie and ive only had her for a week


Oops sorry. Now that I read back further I see she is not worried. I thought she was worried about her being pregnant too because you posted about yours in the thread. :lol:


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

As promised:

10 week weigh-in: 276 grams (9.74 ounces) +34 grams from 9 weeks.

Weigh-ins are post-poop-and-pee. I got both today. Pre-poop-and-pee: 290 grams. Total poop-and-pee: 14 grams.


----------

